# 66 lemans pro touring build start



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok Im going to call this the official start on the 66 lemans I have had it for 6 years sitting on rotisserie, I have my own business so never have had time to get started but this year I built a 30 x 40 shop with 16 ft ceiling and bonus room on 2nd floor for my office and parts storage. Most of the shop will be to build the lemans. Just received my 06 LS2 from wrecked corvette, the T56 6 speed is at texas drive train getting built with 31 spline upgrade. Just ordered 9 inch strange rear from ABC performance with 35 spline full floater s track posi bear 14 in disc brakes, axle to be shortened by 2 in each side, also just received ABC performance mini tub kit to allow 13 in wide tires under rear, boxed in the frame rear frame to be boxed this weekend and start the mini tub. 
Attached a few pics, Ls2, frame start, new shop, and had to take a break and go riding.


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

Sounds like a great start. From the looks of that last pic you better allow for snow tires. The funny thing is when I got the Judge from Palmer Alaska delivered it was wearing huge snow and mud tires on the rear. Fun to look at on a GTO but not much use here in So Cal.


----------



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

Yea are roads suck, when I get it done Im going to ship it down to the states to hit the coast through oregon down to Cal, then head across towards Texas figure a 2 year build goal is to do it for my 50th


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

Awesome, make sure you stop in Huntington Beach and say hello!


----------



## 1968 GTO Resto-Mod (Nov 27, 2012)

...another alaskan pontiac build- awesome!!!
i'll be looking forward to following your progress!


----------



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

1968 GTO Resto-Mod said:


> ...another alaskan pontiac build- awesome!!!
> i'll be looking forward to following your progress!


Any pics of yours on here? Will have to meet u some time I fly up there every 6 months to do fire inspections on base.


----------



## 1968 GTO Resto-Mod (Nov 27, 2012)

Alaska GTO said:


> Any pics of yours on here? Will have to meet u some time I fly up there every 6 months to do fire inspections on base.


http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/1968-gto-hardtop-coupe-resto-mod-39843/
click on this link to see my project thread in this forum.
there are also many other projects documented well on this site.
and, based on the description of your plan for the build, you may want to get familiar with the forum communities at these sites as well:

Pro-Touring.com - Welcome to Pro-Touring.com

Performance Years - Your #1 Source for GTO, Firebird, and Classic Pontiac Parts and Accessories

Lateral-g.net :: The g-Machine Network.Â*&%[email protected]^! A Pro-Touring and g-Machine Community with pictures and forums

there is a wealth of information available on these sites and some really inspiring projects being done by very talented builders.
good luck getting after your lemans!
definitely keep us updated on your progress!
danny


----------



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

1968 GTO Resto-Mod said:


> http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/1968-gto-hardtop-coupe-resto-mod-39843/
> click on this link to see my project thread in this forum.
> there are also many other projects documented well on this site.
> and, based on the description of your plan for the build, you may want to get familiar with the forum communities at these sites as well:
> ...


Thanks for the info, just got back from ketchikan, going to start the mini tug this weekend will post pics


----------



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

ok lap top went down a week ago so could not post, started the mini tub, this is my first fab project and the neighbor gave me welding tips before i started, here are some progress pics.


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice looking welds you'll be a pro after this build.


----------



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

SCG Pontiac said:


> Nice looking welds you'll be a pro after this build.


Yea i think I used 1
spool and ground off 2


----------



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

More progress, brought the body down to my new shop been sitting in the house garage for 6 years, the body is in same condition as when a purchased it, a lot of filler in back quarter were it had damage, will be getting new quarters, not very much rust in floor pans small spot on drivers, passenger side will need new pan.
As for the trunk no holes all the way through but does have crater like areas, should I replace or use filler? Test fit the frame with new mini tub all is good. Waiting on my tranny to come back to test fit the lS2 and 6 speed so I can build a tranny cross member then send frame off for powder coating. New strange ford nine with posi, 35 spline, rear discs rear end just ordered.


----------



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

got some more work done, welded in bracket for 04 gto seats front and rear. Started tubing rear fender wells, used a 4 door doner car I have plot the fender well 3 inches in from seam then cut the entire doner at seam to extend the fender.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looking Good! I've done mini tubs before (my car is stock lol) and never used donor car wheel wells to widen them. That should work great, I wish I had that luxury when I did them. :lurk:


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Disgusting... that should be an Alaskan Amber on that frame rail. :cheers

I like most of what you're doing with the car, it's the same direction I want to go with mine. Food for thought on the rear seats... you could separate them and add a spacer to the middle rather than putting spacers on the outside. Crusty something or other on here did a sweet carbon fiber insert for the middle (Not suggesting you go that route, he does CF stuff professionally.)


----------



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info I will check it out, I'm trying to build a hidden windshield wiper motor in the cowling doing mock up now, I just ordered fire wall smoothie panel and want to hide wiper motor also I think i have it figured out, going to get a small used bosch style unit and modify will post pics if it works.


----------

